# Problem on Gore Saturday?



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

We were rafting on Gore Saturday and after one of the rapids we saw a few kayakers on the right shore with one of them laying down. We did a head tap to ask "Are you OK?" We got a head tap reply that means "Yes, we are OK" so we kept going.

At the takeout another rafting group came in about a half hour later. We asked them if they saw the kayakers there and they said they did but didn't stop. So now we were wondering what was going on that they were still there about a half hour later, if something wasn't right.

Just want to say here that we hope you guys really were ok and that whatever the situation, if any, maybe we could have helped.

And, to everyone everywhere on a river, if a guy is feeling odd or woozy or whatever but says "I'm fine, just give me a minute", maybe he's not really fine. Don't get caught up in macho pride. It doesn't always work out well, so ask for help to stand by.


----------

